# 2x120mm Radiator Front @ Corsair Carbide Air 240



## doomdude (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich will mir in naher Zukunft ein neues Case (siehe Titel) zulegen und möchte CPU (Xeon 1231v3) und GPU (wahrscheinlich eine der neuen Furys) darin unterbringen. Da ich beides mit AiO-Wasserkühlern bestücken will (bzw. die Fury hat ja schon einen) frage ich mich jetzt, wie ich das genau lösen soll. Ich hab für beide Komponenten einen 120mm Radi vorgesehen, die ich in die Front des Gehäuses einbauen will (dort hat ein 240mm Radi Platz).
Ich hab mir das folgendermaßen gedacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das platz-mäßig hinhaut und ich die Schrauben noch rein bekomme und ob 120mm nicht zu wenig für ne Fury sind. Dann könnte man 240mm für die Fury nehmen, aber wo soll dann der für die CPU hin (ich möchte keinen Luftkühler aus optischen Gründen)? In den Deckel passt wegen des Mainboards leider kein Radi hin.

Danke und mfG,
Doomdude


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2015)

Könntest ein sehr kleines Mainbord nehmen ... habe das Gehäuse Übrigens auch ... und entweder gleich 2 Corsair 240 Compakt Wasserkühlungen nehmen. oder auf deinem Bild rechts und eine weitere unten einbauen.

Die Fury wird doch schon mit Montierter Wasserkühlung geliefert mit einer 120er, also wird das wohl reichen nur die Frage bei welcher Lautstärke.


----------



## doomdude (22. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Könntest ein sehr kleines Mainbord nehmen ... habe das Gehäuse Übrigens auch ... und entweder gleich 2 Corsair 240 Compakt Wasserkühlungen nehmen. oder auf deinem Bild rechts und eine weitere unten einbauen.



Wie meinst du das genau? In der Front sind ja 2 Slots á 120mm, Oder meinst du mit unten den Boden?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2015)

Ein Mainbord wie das ... ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Gaming MB dann hast genug Platz es so zu machen kannst dann auch sogar z.B. 2x das verbauen Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX.

Bei einer "richtigen" Wasserkühlung müsstest du wohl die Pumpe und den Ausgleichbehälter unter dem Mainbord in dem 2. Teil wo das Netzteil und die Festplatten platz haben unterbringen und den 2,5" Festplattenkäfig ausbauen.


----------



## doomdude (22. Juni 2015)

Achso verstehe. Das halt ich mir mal als Option offen, danke! Hast du zufällig einen 120er Radi?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2015)

nein habe keine Wasserkühlung bin aber am überlegen mir eine zu holen aber nicht all zu bald ... erst werde ich mir noch anderes vorher kaufen


----------



## doomdude (23. Juni 2015)

Ok, danke trotzdem SchumiGSG9!

Hat vllt sonst jmd das Air 240 und einen 120mm Radi?


----------



## bennySB (30. Juni 2015)

Haben tue ich es nicht, jedoch wirst du keine 2 120er Radi´s an einen 240er Anschluss montieren können.
2x120 ist zwar 240, da sie aber einzeln sind wird es mit den Lochabständen nicht passen. Durch die Einzelkomponenten hast du ja an deren Rahmen mehr Material als wenn sie vereint wären.
Versuch lieber soviel Radi-Fläche wie möglich unter zu bringen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juni 2015)

Habe eben noch ein paar Bilder von meinem kleinen Gehäuse gemacht wenn die dir weiter helfen könnten kann ich sie hier auch gerne hochladen solltest du das Gehäuse nun schon haben dann wohl eher nicht.


----------



## doomdude (30. Juni 2015)

@bennySB
Ja genau das war die Frage. Hatte mir gedacht, die AiO-Radis um 90° versetzt einzubauen, da ja meistens oben und unten noch was dran ist. Aber ob das funzzt ist schwer zu sagen, wenn mans net vor sich hat.

@SchumiGSG
Nein noch habe ich es nicht. Mittlerweile spiele sich mit dem Gedanken eine "richtige" WaKü einzubauen, mit 240mm vorne und 420mm extern. Wenns du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du sie ja mal hochladen evtl hilfst mir ja doch. Vorallem Wie viel Platz um den 240mm Slot an der Front oben, unten und an den Seiten ist wäre wichtig für mich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juni 2015)

So dann hier 6 unbearbeitet, 3 oberer bereich und 3 unterer bzw. rechts und links je nachdem wie man das Gehäuse aufstellt. So und noch einen Blick hinter die Frontblende und einen genaueren Blick von oben auf die Seite wo man noch Lüfter einbauen könnte wenn man ein noch kleineres Mainbord verbaut ansonsten könnte ich da nur noch einen 90 er Lüfter im moment einbauen.


----------



## doomdude (1. Juli 2015)

Sehr gut, danke für die Bilder! Jetzt kann ich mir die Dimensionen besser vorstellen. Ich denke es wird auf einen Wasserkreislauf hinauslaufen. Danke jedenfalls für deine Infos!


----------

